# Does anyone build a V for ATVs?



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has a V plow for these ATVs?? Never seen one but assume somebody has them??


----------



## Viperjry (Jan 18, 2008)

I know Cycle Country makes one and Polaris made one, but they are hard to find.
There are a few guys on here that made their own too.

http://www.cyclecountry.com/atv-plows/category/v-force-plow

http://www.powersportsnetwork.com/e...&product=188197&cattype=&ProductCategoryCode=

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57338&highlight=v-plow


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yea Cycle Country makes a V blade, now in 50" and 60" width's, suppose to have Power wing adjustment also. Moose makes a 72" for UTV not ATV. but if you had a big ATV you might get away with running the Moose blade.

here a Pic of an Old Cycle country blade on my even older 84 Honda Big Red.


















enjoy Sublime out.

been a few post's on here about V blades I know the Old Cycle country v blades would not stand up to heavy pounding the adjust ment bars that set the blade angle will bend over time. If left in V for most plowin your fine but have it set at straight or angle and catch something hard with a leading edge the bars would bend it is a pain to take them off pound them out straight and then put back from what I have read.


----------



## The Swede (May 15, 2007)

Here you got some pictures of v-plows for ATV that sells in Sweden.
They even have a down pressure system on it.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

omg, on that 5th picture. are those contols meant only for atvs?


----------



## The Swede (May 15, 2007)

Hallo Sportsman 500.
That is a universal control that you can mount where you want.
We use to mount them on the handlebar.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

geez you think on the 5th pic they could mount the led lights pointing at the clouds or the sky any more. seems like there trying to warn planes of them plowing on the roads. or its so the plane could tell where there at to send help.... lol


----------



## trustno1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I noticed a powersport supplier in my area is selling a 66" v plow marketed under the American Manufacturing co. or Eagle plows. Does anyone have any experience with these? I thinking about upgrading to a v but I want one that will hold up. I'm really tough on equipment so it has to be strong. I can't find anybody in my area that carries Cycle Country products. Seems like a few years back everybody carried them. 

Thanks, Scotty


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

I assume the spreader is the same as http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/spreader/s/34? All you need is a 2" hitch on the atv?


----------



## sassygrasssnow (Jan 30, 2010)

FisherVman are you wanting to buy one or just asking..


----------



## trustno1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's a couple of pictures of my new Eagle V- Force plow.



















Thanks, Scotty


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

trustno1;982462 said:


> Here's a couple of pictures of my new Eagle V- Force plow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice plow, is it manuel or power angle? thanks!:waving:


----------



## trustno1 (Jan 27, 2010)

It's manuel. This plow is a monster. The metal is about twice as thick as the polaris plow I replaced, but that's what I was looking for. The polaris plow I replaced was so beat up after one season I needed to do something. I broke one mounting bracket, and bent the plow bracket and plow. I don't think I'll be damaging this one. Now if it would only snow!

Thanks, Scotty


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

trustno1;982462 said:


> Here's a couple of pictures of my new Eagle V- Force plow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scotty, that's awesome - more pics please! How wide when in V position? I have the Eagle/Tusk mount plate, push tubes, and 60" straight blade - I wonder if the push tubes are the same. Considering the swap for next season.


----------



## trustno1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't know the width in the v position, it's not much wider than my quad. Straight is 66" The one thing I will warn you about is the weight. It's heavy. When I winch it up, the front shocks depress a good 6 to 8 inches before the plow raises. I think I'm going to have to adjust the preload on the shocks. Also there are 4 different holes to adjust the heigth of the plow on the plow tube bracket to accomadate tire sizes. I going to the bottom hole, that should give me a inch or 2 when I lift it. I have a tilt bed snowmobile trailer to haul it on. I'm a little worried about the angle of the bed when I load and unload. I do have a set of ramps I can use if all else fails.

Scotty


----------

